# Can this Southeast Asian couple make it in Adelaide?



## usherer (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm from Singapore, about to undertake a Master's in Flinders in 2015. I'm in a committed relationship with a man from Thailand, and we've been spending months researching ways on how we can be together in Australia.
Since knowing my Australia plans, he'd spent about 6mths gathering finances and documents to apply for a Working Holiday Visa. [Now, the requirements for Thai nationals to get a WHV are quite baffling (considering how I'd applied for one in the UK myself before) - they actually have to ballot for a place, go through a face to face interview with the Thai ministry, before being eligible to apply to Australia government!]
Anyway, long story short: he didn't get the WHV when balloting opened in July. We were crushed. Months spent researching de facto visa, student visas, etc and finding that marriage is the easiest and/or least costly option (at least in the short term).
I was/am reluctant to fast-forward our relationship and get married for visa reasons, though we are truly in love. But things being the way they are, I think I would have to do that.
I have no doubt about our compatibility but I feel I need more information about potential financial repercussions for they may affect the new marriage.
1.	I will be struggling to make ends meet myself as an international student. How likely is it for me to find part-time jobs? I have 10 years of working experience in NGOs and corporations, mainly as an editor (book editor, and web editor). I have done translation into Chinese for 2 years. Note: I'm willing to take up hospitality and retail jobs.

2.	How likely is it for him to find full-time contract work (he would be able to work unlimited hours)?

He just graduated, and is skilled (albeit informally) in Thai cooking, agricultural cultivation, and Buddhism. He has a few months' experience in hospitality work. While he can communicate effectively and joke in English, he can have minor struggles with it. He is a hands-on kind of guy, extremely hardworking, and everyone (foreigners and Thais alike) seem to get along well with him. 
I am concerned that out lack of local experience would be a sticking point with employers, as many forum posters suggest is the case even for casual jobs. Both of us do not have car driving licenses.
Warm wishes~


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

usherer said:


> I'm from Singapore, about to undertake a Master's in Flinders in 2015. I'm in a committed relationship with a man from Thailand, and we've been spending months researching ways on how we can be together in Australia.
> Since knowing my Australia plans, he'd spent about 6mths gathering finances and documents to apply for a Working Holiday Visa. [Now, the requirements for Thai nationals to get a WHV are quite baffling (considering how I'd applied for one in the UK myself before) - they actually have to ballot for a place, go through a face to face interview with the Thai ministry, before being eligible to apply to Australia government!]
> Anyway, long story short: he didn't get the WHV when balloting opened in July. We were crushed. Months spent researching de facto visa, student visas, etc and finding that marriage is the easiest and/or least costly option (at least in the short term).
> I was/am reluctant to fast-forward our relationship and get married for visa reasons, though we are truly in love. But things being the way they are, I think I would have to do that.
> ...


Many different issues being raised here.....
You really do need to talk and think deeply and honestly about the whole immigration/work issue for your partner - they are related and you will be required to commit this information as a declaration to the Aust government. 
That said - yes - everything can be done....
May need some hard work and taking whatever you can get in the way of work.
Your partner will have to be entered in your student visa....hopefully you have already done this....???
They they can work while you study (and full time, I think!)
From memory they also need to buy private health insurance for a time.....no sure.
Driving licences offer greater work opportunities but that is not a deal breaker.
Your Singapore passport is fine....just need to show you have a registered long standing relationship with your partner and that they will be coming on your student visa as a dependent....not sure what difference a Thai passport will make in the equation....just so long as you can prove the relationship....and you may have to marry to "prove" this....:-(( 
What visa number will you have(?)

See the link:
https://www.immi.gov.au/students/visa-conditions-family.htm
Visa 8104	- Mandatory where visa granted on or after 26 April 2008	You cannot work more than 40 hours per fortnight* 
Note: You must not start work until the primary student visa holder has commenced their course.
Exceptions: *Family members of the following students can work unlimited hours once the primary student visa holder has commenced their course*:
Students studying a masters by coursework degree (subclass 573)
Students studying a masters by research degree or doctorate (subclass 574)
Students sponsored by Foreign Affairs or Defence and studying a masters by coursework degree, masters by research degree or doctorate (subclass 576).
*A fortnight begins on any Monday and ends on the second following Sunday.

Hope this helps.....
Good luck


----------



## usherer (Dec 26, 2014)

thanks...yea, it's all a bit too much for anyone to take on... 
anyway, congrats on your move in 2012


----------



## Hozmoz (Nov 8, 2014)

If u have the right attitude you will find enough work but foreign student fees are exorbitant so figure a budget first and decide if it's doable. Hospitality wages are approz $20/hr and I imagine you could manage to find a minimum of 10/hrs each a week in a city, plus you may be able to tutor in Thai or Chinese language (Cantonese) to other students at your uni. 
If u had enough savings that your study was pre paid, and u will take any work and live simply (in share houses) it's easily doable. 
The marriage is your own decision


----------

